# DEF with Easy To Use Filler Tube



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I stopped by my local VW dealer since the nearest BMW dealer is about 75 miles away. I purchased a 1.89 Liter/0.5 gallon container of AdBlue/DEF. I paid $8.00. It has Mercedes Benz, VW/Audi, BMW Group and Mazda part numbers on the container. The filler tube screws right on to the car and the fluid is quickly drained into the reservoir. My car has 4400 miles on it and it took the complete container. I will go buy bulk DEF over the weekend from the local Pilot Truck Stop so that I can determine how much fluid has been used since I bought the car. This is, of course, assuming that the tanks were filled when I took delivery. Pilot sells the DEF by the gallon at $2.59/gallon.

The BMW part number on the container is:
831 904 41 139.


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks on the post, this will save me (and others) time and possible aggravation when it comes time to add DEF. Thanks again.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

I just filled my 2011 f250 wuth def for the first time, put in 5 gallons (it was almost empty) used a full tank of it in 4200 miles. but that was hauling trailers for almost all of those miles. guess I will get a sperate fuel can for buying def in bulk as the local auto parts store had 2.5 gallon jugs of it for 12.95 a jug so double the price you found.


----------



## AZDrPhil (Mar 22, 2011)

Please verify that you stuck the AdBlue bottle into the filler tube on the bottom, i.e the one closest to the ground. Does it look like you'll be able to refill that bottle with bulk DEF?


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

the bottle from VW stores that OP describes is identical in form (not price) to the ones from BMW (although I found that few dealers in the DC area stocked the 1/2 gal bottles). I have saved the empty bottles, and intended to figure out how to remove the top to allow refilling them. I did hear reports earlier this year that NAPA had asked dealers to pull 2.5 gal DEF from the shelves due to a problem with contamination. It has me a little concerned about pursuing the cheapest bulk DEF options. VW dealer near me was selling it for $12, funny I also learned that the 4 cyl TDI's don't require DEF, it's only the v6 in the SUV.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

AZDrPhil said:


> Please verify that you stuck the AdBlue bottle into the filler tube on the bottom, i.e the one closest to the ground. Does it look like you'll be able to refill that bottle with bulk DEF?


Correct. I added th DEF to the bottom as it was marked with a blue label that said refill. Yes, you can remove the cap and refill with bulk DEF. I called the local Pilot Truck Stop and they sell it by the gallon for $2.59/gal. I have a 2.5 gallon tote that I will fill tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KarlB said:


> I just filled my 2011 f250 wuth def for the first time, put in 5 gallons (it was almost empty) used a full tank of it in 4200 miles. but that was hauling trailers for almost all of those miles. guess I will get a sperate fuel can for buying def in bulk as the local auto parts store had 2.5 gallon jugs of it for 12.95 a jug so double the price you found.


The parts store near me will let you order it in 55 gallon drums. Actually I think some size even bigger than that. Probably a good avenue to take for people who use a lot of it.

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> The parts store near me will let you order it in 55 gallon drums. Actually I think some size even bigger than that. Probably a good avenue to take for people who use a lot of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Nano


Perhaps BMW will put a 55 gal drum on a little trailer behind the X5 and be able to claim a "Lifetime Fill," as they have done with some other fluids.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Perhaps BMW will put a 55 gal drum on a little trailer behind the X5 and be able to claim a "Lifetime Fill," as they have done with some other fluids.


Your dealer did not tell you about the baby trailer with DEF option?

I could see how buying a drum would work out for the same people who own tanks for diesel storage. Basically people on farms from my experience.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Just curious...why are you feeling the need to top off @ 4400 mi?


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

Yikes, is this something I need to worry about? I assumed this would be covered as part of BMW's routine maintenance program. :dunno:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

taibanl said:


> Just curious...why are you feeling the need to top off @ 4400 mi?


I am curious to calculate how much is being used in order to see if I would be able to go as long as my scheduled BMW service. It is a pain to go to my dealer as it is about 75 miles away. If I have to add some DEF between oil changes and other services, fine with me.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

E90 Enthusiast said:


> Yikes, is this something I need to worry about? I assumed this would be covered as part of BMW's routine maintenance program. :dunno:


They will fill your DEF tank but only as part of the scheduled maintenance. Some have been successful in getting their dealer to add fluid if they run low but I don't want to have to drive 150 miles just to get a few gallons of DEF, I'll do it myself and then have them fill my tanks when they do a covered scheduled maintenance.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Understood sir...FYI according to a technical contact with BMW NA with whom I spoke this week

The 335d should 'always make 13-15k between DEF fills'. If folks are falling short of that it likely indicates an issue that is covered under warranty. 

So its great that we are pursuing alternatives to having to buy the expensive BMW PNs; however, many are getting stuck on the hook for topping off fluid when they should not need to.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

taibanl said:


> Understood sir...FYI according to a technical contact with BMW NA with whom I spoke this week
> 
> The 335d should 'always make 13-15k between DEF fills'. If folks are falling short of that it likely indicates an issue that is covered under warranty.
> 
> So its great that we are pursuing alternatives to having to buy the expensive BMW PNs; however, many are getting stuck on the hook for topping off fluid when they should not need to.


I wonder for what type of driving that range is figured out for. Seems the harder someone is on a DEF equipped diesel the more the DEF is used. Or really the more they press the "go" pedal.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

This is true. But the harder you push your D, the sooner your service interval will be also. Nevertheless i dont think the relationship is linear

The contact at BMW NA specifically said it should be quite unusual for a 335d to fail to make it to the normal service interval without needing a fill. He said the x5d, might...might...need a top off if doing a lot of heavy towing


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry about the double negative... It should make the service interval without needing a fill


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My comments on usage were based on what I see on the truck forums. Seems harder you push those the more DEF is used. Whether the CPU on the BMW drops the oil change interval enough or not is beyond my knowledge. I do know that my car ate up it's DEF a good bit before the oil mileage interval but did happen when I hit the yearly.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

taibanl said:


> If folks are falling short of that it likely indicates an issue that is covered under warranty.


Interesting statement. I've fallen short multiple times.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> Interesting statement. I've fallen short multiple times.


When I fell short the entire reaction from te dealer was that of this happens. But maybe they just put up a good act.


----------

